# Can't get my Mower to start



## mpking (May 21, 2007)

Engine has this stamped on the engine:
Model: 407777
Type: 0188 B1
Code: 071101YG

It has 138 hours on the meter.

I can't get it to start. Turn the key (Hear a click of a solenoid from somewhere in the front of the engine), and it will spin like no tomorrow, but not catch.

This has happened once before about 4 years ago for my father (He gave it to me about 1 year ago). He called a repair guy out, and it just started. (Or so the repair guy said, I wasn't there.)
In the interests of not having to try and fix it, I left it 24 hours, and tried again this morning. Still nothing.

I sprayed starter fluid into the air intake, and it will crank right over, and then starve off.

Trying to diagnose the issue further, I've:

I've pulled off the fuel line off before the fuel pump? (I think that what it is, round thing) and gas flows out of the hose at a pretty good clip. (Labeled 1 on the attached picture) I reattached it.
I've pulled off the fuel line off after the fuel pump, and I don't see anything come out when cranking. (Labeled 2). I expected to see lots of fuel come out.
I've pulled off the hose on the bottom and cranked it. I hear an air sounding noise, and feel air coming out of #2. I put #2 and 3 back on, and come inside to ask for help.

So, Help?

Do those fuel pump things go bad? (I couldn't see wires or anything to it, so I'm unsure how it's powered).
Other things I can try?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yep,that's the fuel pump ,...and they do go bad.
You can pick one up for $20,or less,at Lowe's or even Walmart.
Just make sure the hoses are put back,in order.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

it's powered by the downstroke of the piston as the engine spins, that action creates the vacuum needed to "pump" the fuel to the carb. They go bad often, as I have the same one on my riding mower which I have replaced twice in the last 6 years.


----------



## mpking (May 21, 2007)

Finally had a break in my schedule to get back to this.

Since it's been sitting for a week, I tried cranking it. Still spins but no catch.

Pop off the tube going to the carb, and Fuel IS gushing out of it while cranking.

So now what? What's the next logical step? Solenoid on the carb?


----------



## mpking (May 21, 2007)

Ok, 

I dragged it out my storage shed, and pushed it up to my house (about 200 feet, ugh).

Cranked it again, still no catch.

Pulled the pump hose, cranked and fuel still spurted out. Reattached. 

Attempted to take the Solenoid off, my wrenches are not skinny enough to get inbetween it and the engine to get it off. So (following another thread) I gently tapped the solonoid a bunch of times. Took the air cleaner off, sprayed starting fluid again, and cranked it. It caught, like I expected. But it didn't starve off.

I shut it down (I had left the air cleaner off, so I needed to reattach it.)

Cranked it again, it caught. I ran it for about 2 hours non-stop no problem. Shut it down, and restarted it a few times, it always started.

I'm guessing the solenoid is gummed up, and tapping it free'd it. I'll pull it off in the spring, (or the next weekend or two if it gets warm again) and try and clean it.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Explain what you mean by not catching. Is the starter spinning but not engaging with the engine or do you mean the engine is not starting?


----------



## mpking (May 21, 2007)

Engine isn't starting.


----------

